# MTUAIGA- Butchering another project...



## Schroedc (Jan 24, 2017)

Ripped and glued up a thing today. Maple and Walnut, 36x18 ....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Schroedc (Jan 24, 2017)

The second glue up, 12 1/2 x approx 20 when cut down....



 

And the next tool we'll use on this project all sharpened and adjusted....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Schroedc (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok, I'm heading home, here's the top all planed flat and smooth on both sides. Good upper body workout. 

For a while I was wishing I'd kept my drum sander that I sold to @Sprung then I remembered it was only a 16 inch and wouldn't have worked for this anyways  

I did use a tailed devil to cut the ends to size but otherwise after glue up it was all hand work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Sprung (Jan 24, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> For a while I was wishing I'd kept my drum sander that I sold to @Sprung then I remembered it was only a 16 inch and wouldn't have worked for this anyways



I could see you pulling it out, hooking up dust collection, turning it on, and then starting to try to feed the board before realizing that, if it was still in your shop.  I mean, not that I would ever do something like that...  (Well, I haven't with the drum sander. At least not yet. I've at least got power to it now, but haven't run anything through it yet.)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 24, 2017)

Sprung said:


> I could see you pulling it out, hooking up dust collection, turning it on, and then starting to try to feed the board before realizing that, if it was still in your shop.  I mean, not that I would ever do something like that...  (Well, I haven't with the drum sander. At least not yet. I've at least got power to it now, but haven't run anything through it yet.)



And I've never tried to fit a 14 inch board in a 13 1/2 inch planer....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 24, 2017)

Or measured one end of a board, decided it would fit, started to run it through and found it tapered to a wider measurement on the other end....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2017)

Gotta love those b n d workmates! I have 2 of them now, 1 for the shop and one for the garage. Such handy little Devils they are. Shame they quit making them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2017)

Cool, I admire your skill with a hand plane. What is the "thing" going to be? countertop?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Cool, I admire your skill with a hand plane. What is the "thing" going to be? countertop?



Wait and see 

@woodtickgreg has probably already figured it out based on some earlier posts in other areas.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2017)

I think I know.

You mean like this one @barry richardson?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2017)

yea, maybe something like that....


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2017)

Ok, folks have been guessing for a bit, time to give an idea what is going to be the end result. The base is a Cast iron Singer treadle sewing machine base from the 1920's, there will be quite a bit more on this project, the stool seat and work top are just the beginning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## bwallac7 (Feb 3, 2017)

My mom has one of those singer machines. Im interested to see how this turns out. You got a lot more patience than me flattening a board with a hand plane...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

